# Angel Dragons!



## Space-Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

So, I was wondering, do any of you have angel dragon fursonas? Like, for example, Telephone or Radio. I have mine, her name is Sugar. Here, you can just talk about them in general or introduce your angel dragon. Let's get started!


----------



## Nashida (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm finishing up designing one named Atalya, which means "eternal blossom". She's going to be a natural, earthy colored dragon, but I'm still trying to decide where her colors will go on her. Plus getting her approved by miss ino herself.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

What the hell is an angel dragon? I thought telephone was just a made up creature (not in the dragon category). I suited with her at fc and I had no idea she was a dragon anything.


----------



## alphakitsune (Mar 9, 2014)

Someone I follow has an angel dragon sona. I dont have an angel dragon sona though, I only have 1 fursona at the moment.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is an angel dragon? I thought telephone was just a made up creature (not in the dragon category). I suited with her at fc and I had no idea she was a dragon anything.



She is, angel dragons are (I believe, feel free to correct me anyone) a species of furred, feathered dragon she came up with. She and Radio are the "alphas" and she's recently opened the species up to people who want to create one. They just can't have certain features like the same horn styles or the black rings on the faces like Telephone and Radio do.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm guessing an angel dragon's just a dragon with angel wings? And you need approval to make one?

:l


----------



## Space-Wolf (Mar 10, 2014)

Nashida said:


> I'm finishing up designing one named Atalya, which means "eternal blossom". She's going to be a natural, earthy colored dragon, but I'm still trying to decide where her colors will go on her. Plus getting her approved by miss ino herself.


Should I get mine approved by her? And can you guys help me with designing the horn pattern?


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2014)

Because she's the creator of the species, Ino (Telephone) has started the practice of formally giving a "thumbs up" to other people's angel dragon characters, because some people were out-and-out plagiarizing Telephone, and while others who were innocently creating their own unique angel dragon characters were getting dogpiled by Telephone's groupies for "stealing" her idea.

My understanding is that it's mostly to keep zealous Telephone fanatics from flipping out on people who just want their own angel dragon character.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 10, 2014)

I keep hearing about this Telephone person and all I can think of is the song.

Also probably gonna make an OC of an angel dragon and not ask permission out of spite. Like really that's just sparkledog level of creativity.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2014)

Angel...dragon...?
So dragons with feathers or sommat?


----------



## Space-Wolf (Mar 10, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Angel...dragon...?
> So dragons with feathers or sommat?



Like Nashida said, angel dragons are "furred, feathered dragons". So basically, dragons with feathered wings and horns. They also may have feathers on their heads and at the end of their tail. here's a link to the picture: http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/i/2010/361/a/7/buddies_by_kabudragon-d35s1o7.jpg


----------



## Antronach (Mar 10, 2014)

So feathered dragons, huh? Oh wait, I mean 'feathered dragonsÂ©'.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 11, 2014)

Are sergal a copyrighted creature as well? Because I see fursona of them all over the place.


----------



## Space-Wolf (Mar 11, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Are sergal a copyrighted creature as well? Because I see fursona of them all over the place.



I looked up a picture but still don't know what they are. Care to explain for me?


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Mar 11, 2014)

I love angel dragons as a species, although I don't really want one. I think "copyrighting" characters is fair, as you would like to be recognized as the creator. It's nice of her to open up the species and have an OK submissions thing- for the right reasons. She doesn't want to control it with a tight fist, she just gathered a large following, and wants to make the transition into an "open species" as easy as possible without people getting bashed for copycating. 

Best of luck to all the angel dragons out there!


----------



## Antronach (Mar 11, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Are sergal a copyrighted creature as well? Because I see fursona of them all over the place.



Actually yes. The reator actually demands a small percentage of money from commisions from people whmake a lot of money off of sergal art. You also have to link to his profine in any sergal pictures you make.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2014)

Space-Wolf said:


> Like Nashida said, angel dragons are "furred, feathered dragons". So basically, dragons with feathered wings and horns. They also may have feathers on their heads and at the end of their tail. here's a link to the picture: http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/i/2010/361/a/7/buddies_by_kabudragon-d35s1o7.jpg



Hrm...the whole thing is about as original as sliced White bread, but I am biased.
If it were more divergence than furred feathery dragon (Which has been done in the fandom regardless), it would be an interesting species.

I do have to give credit to sergals and citras.


----------



## FearChicken (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello I'm wondering if I could purchase a angel dragon torch fursuit from anyone.  my b-day is coming up and it would really appreciate if anyone is willing to make make a deal.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2014)

Please read the last post in the thread before replying. This is also the wrong forum to look for a fursuit, please don't hijack other user's threads.


----------

